# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Προβλημα με αποκωδικοποιητη (εικονα)

## mperetas

Καλησπερα παιδια.Εχω εναν αποκωδικοποιητη ο οποιος παρολο τον συντονισμο και αμετρητους επανα συντονισμους των καναλιων δεν μου δειχνει εικονα.Εχω ηχο δεν εχω εικονα εν ολιγις.Και εμφανιζεται στην οθονη της τηλεορασης mpeg4 .

----------


## crown

Nικο εαν το εχειs συνδεσει με SCART το προβλημα σου ειναι στο SCART κλασσικη περιπτωση
Ουπs Νικο τι ενοειs σου δειχνει mpeg4 ενoειs το logo? αν ναι τοτε δε μπορειs να κανειs τιποτε απλα τα παs για ανακυκλωση

----------


## xlife

Ποιο μοντέλο ειναι; μπορεί να είναι παλιός mpeg2

----------


## Stratocaster

Με τι τον έχεις συνδέσει; Με scart ή HDMI; Αν έχεις scart ίσως να μην κάνει καλή επαφή το βύσμα ή το καλώδιο. 
Κοίτα το βύσμα στην τηλεόρασή σου αν είναι καθαρό και φύσηξε το με πεπιεσμένο αέρα για να φύγουν οι σκόνες, αν τυχόν έχει.
Δοκίμασε με κάποιο άλλο καλώδιο που ξέρεις ότι δουλεύει σωστά. 
Αν πάλι έχει πρόβλημα στο scart του αποκωδικοποιητή και είσαι στην εγγύηση, μπορείς να τον αλλάξεις στο μαγαζί που τον αγόρασες.
Π.χ. εγώ που έχω αποκωδικοποιητή Funai, είχε 3 χρόνια εγγύηση και μου τον αλλάξανε τζάμπα.
Βλέπεις και κάνεις!

----------


## mperetas

Αυτος ειναι ο αποκωδικοποιητης 
Μου δειχνει το το λογοτυπο και λεει απο κατω mpeg4

----------


## mperetas

> Ποιο μοντέλο ειναι; μπορεί να είναι παλιός mpeg2



Ανεβασα φωτογραφιες...

----------


## xlife

Μπαινω απο κινητο και ειναι δυσκολη η πλοηγηση.. παρ ολα αυτα τα λιγα που βρηκα στο google δειχνουν οτι ειναι mpeg2 μιας και τον χρησιμοποιουσαν καποιοι παλιοτερα για να βλεπουν cine+ sport+ κτλ που ηταν mpeg2...

----------


## mperetas

> Μπαινω απο κινητο και ειναι δυσκολη η πλοηγηση.. παρ ολα αυτα τα λιγα που βρηκα στο google δειχνουν οτι ειναι mpeg2 μιας και τον χρησιμοποιουσαν καποιοι παλιοτερα για να βλεπουν cine+ sport+ κτλ που ηταν mpeg2...



Δεν ξερω...απλα σκεφτηκα μηπως ειναι κλειδωμενος και καπως ξεκλειδωνει...αν ειναι mpeg2 τοτε γιατι ηχο μπορω και λαμβανω...

----------


## xlife

Ο ηχος μπορει να αποδικοποιηθει απο δεκτη mpeg2 μιας και χρησιμοποιει ανεξαρτητη κωδικοποιηση. (MP3 AAC κτλ)

----------


## xlife

Για του λογου το αληθες εχω τηλεοραση lg (32lg5000) η οποια εχει mpeg2 ενσωματομενο δεκτη και εχω ηχο χωρις εικονα.. φυσικα εχω αγορασει εξωτερικο δεκτη mpeg4 HD

----------


## mperetas

> Για του λογου το αληθες εχω τηλεοραση lg (32lg5000) η οποια εχει mpeg2 ενσωματομενο δεκτη και εχω ηχο χωρις εικονα.. φυσικα εχω αγορασει εξωτερικο δεκτη mpeg4 HD



Καααταλαβα...αρα παμε για καινουργιο...

----------


## crown

είναι mpeg2 και όχι 4 τελοs

----------


## Stratocaster

Νίκο, μην το σκέφτεσαι καν, πας απευθείας για καινούριο αποκωδικοποιητή MPEG4 HD για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο!

----------


## mperetas

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια..

----------

